# How to disable nvidia module on my dual graphic card system

## davidshen84

Hi,

I have x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers emerged on my system. But I do not want to load the nvidia modules. I added

    blacklist nvidia

in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

But the nvidia module is still loaded every time. Any idea?

Thanks~

----------

## netfab

 *davidshen84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I added
> 
>     blacklist nvidia
> ...

 

From man modprobe.d :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 
>        Because the modprobe command can add or remove more than one module, due to modules having dependencies, we need a
> ...

 

----------

## davidshen84

Yes, it is "blacklist.conf". Sorry for the confusion.

----------

## netfab

 *davidshen84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But the nvidia module is still loaded every time. Any idea?
> 
> 

 

Is the module loaded when the system starts, or when Xorg starts ?

Try this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you don't  have one, create it) :

```

Section "Module"

        Disable     "nvidia"

EndSection

```

This disable the nvidia module autoloading when xorg starts.

More info in man xorg.conf.

----------

